# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с В.А.Тихомировым

## Д.Срибный

Интервью с летчиком 12 ИАП ВВС КБФ Тихомировым Владимиром Алексеевичем по вопросам читателей.

Брали интервью: Олег Корытов и Андрей Диков

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/tihomirov/index.htm

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Хорошее интервью, мне понравилось, спасибо.
И вопросы прилично подобраны.
Только вот незадача - с грамматикой нелады. 
Я не про стилистику ответов, это нормально,
так сказать, передаёт настроение разговора, я про орфографию.
Либо с диктофона настолько криво распозналось,
либо у того, кто текст набивал, по русскому тройка была.
Неудобно читать.
А в целом ещё раз благодарю.

----------


## xerf

Читается на одном дыхании. Очень интересно.
Мой тесть зимовал на одном из кораблей, вмёрзших в лёд Балтики зимой 1946 года. Они когда сожгли всю обшивку, пешком дошли до какого-то берега(Швеции, по-моему), оттуда по телефону запросили помощь, им с самолётов сбрасывали продовольствие.

----------

